# CM 690 II Advanced auf USB 3.0 aufrüsten



## jdphotography (15. Juli 2012)

*CM 690 II Advanced auf USB 3.0 aufrüsten*

Hallo Zusammen,

seit ca. einem Jahr habe ich das 690 II Advanced Gehäuse von CM und bin bislang sehr zufrieden damit. Einziges Manko war für mich, dass das Gehäuse keinerlei USB 3.0 Anschlüsse bietet. Mittlerweile hat CM ja eine USB 3.0 Version veröffentlicht und bietet das Top-Panel mit den Anschlüssen für vergleichsweise wenig Geld als Ersatzteil an. Ist es möglich, dieses Top-Panel auf das "alte" 690 II Advanced zu bauen? Falls ja würde ich gerne wissen, wieviele interne USB 3 Anschlüsse notwendig sind (auf meinem Board gibt es leider nur einen).

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## 7egacy (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: CM 690 II Advanced auf USB 3.0 aufrüsten*

Ob es möglich ist es auch in dein Gehäuse zu bauen fragst du am besten beim Hersteller selber.
Für 2x USB 3.0 braucht man einen 20Pin Anschluss am Mainboard


----------



## jdphotography (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo Ken,

Vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort  Ich frage extra hier, weil es ja das Supportforum von Cooler Master, also dem Hersteller, ist. Nun bin ich dank Dir schon einen Schritt weiter 

Viele Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## 7egacy (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: CM 690 II Advanced auf USB 3.0 aufrüsten*

Ups, bin noch recht neu hier und verliere manchmal den Überblick in den Unterforen :/


----------



## Mageastor CM (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: CM 690 II Advanced auf USB 3.0 aufrüsten*

Hallo Jörg,

du kannst dir beispw. das I/O Panel holen: CM 690 II Advanced USB 3.0 Top panel - Cooler Master Europe Store
oder aber diese Erweiterung: 3,5" USB 3.0 Bracket - Cooler Master Europe Store

Wie Ken schon sagte, brauchst du einen Steckplatz auf dem Mainboard

Gruß


----------



## jdphotography (17. Juli 2012)

Danke Dir für die Rückmeldung! Das Top-Panel ist genau was ich suche, sind da alle Anschlusskabel schon mit dabei oder muss ich noch irgendwas dazu bestellen?

Viele Grüße,
Jörg


----------



## SrgtSmokealot (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: CM 690 II Advanced auf USB 3.0 aufrüsten*

Moin
Ich versuchs hier auch nochmal
Ist das CM690II Top Panel White CM 690 II White Top panel - Cooler Master Europe Store
auch schon mit USB3 und ist der Schiebedeckel vom SATA Dok inkl ? In der Artikelbeschreibung ist es leider nicht ersichtlich.

Gruß Micha


----------



## flow87 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CM 690 II Advanced auf USB 3.0 aufrüsten*



SrgtSmokealot schrieb:


> Moin
> Ich versuchs hier auch nochmal
> Ist das CM690II Top Panel White CM 690 II White Top panel - Cooler Master Europe Store
> auch schon mit USB3 und ist der Schiebedeckel vom SATA Dok inkl ? In der Artikelbeschreibung ist es leider nicht ersichtlich.
> ...


 
würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CM 690 II Advanced auf USB 3.0 aufrüsten*

Rein vom Bild her gesehen nicht. Man kann gut den E-Sata Anschluss sehen den das USB 3 Panel nicht mehr hat.


----------



## flow87 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CM 690 II Advanced auf USB 3.0 aufrüsten*

schade 

weißt du auch ob beim "Front Panel" auch vier 5,25 slot blenden mitkommen?


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CM 690 II Advanced auf USB 3.0 aufrüsten*

Das weiß ich nicht.

Ich finde es aber erschreckend dass in den 2 Jahren und 3 Monaten seit Start des Threads kein Cooler Master Mitarbeiter in der Lage ist sich hier mal zu melden. 
Hat das Unternehmen kein Interesse daran die User -- die ja durch ihre Käufe das Unternehmen am Leben erhalten -- helfend zur Seite zu stehen?


----------



## flow87 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CM 690 II Advanced auf USB 3.0 aufrüsten*

naja Foren sind halt nich deren Revier. Habe die heute morgen angemailt und innerhalb einer Stunde eine Antwort gehabt. Die hat mich zwar nur in diese Supportcommunity verwiesen, aber immerhin. In der Supportcommunity hab ich dann aber auch noch heute (also am selben Tag) ne Antwort (auf eine andere Frage als hier) bekommen.


----------



## Cooler Master (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CM 690 II Advanced auf USB 3.0 aufrüsten*

Hallo Flow,
Der "offizielle" Support den du angeschrieben hast ist keine Community sondern eine interne Abteilung, die im EUropa HQ in Holland sitzt.

@ Threshold: Selbstverständlich haben wir daran Interesse, unsere Kunden nach dem Kauf zu begleiten. Wie Flow erwähnt hat, antworten wir innerhalb Stunden durch unserem Support System. Im Forum ist es schwerer, vor allem wenn ich unterwegs bin. Wir bemühen uns, immer min. einen Mitarbeiter zu haben, der jeden Tag hier vorbeischaut.

@ SrgtSmokealot: Bitte wende dich an unserem Support. Sie haben alle möglichen Ersatzteile und können alles nachschauen. 
--
Sylvain


----------



## flow87 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CM 690 II Advanced auf USB 3.0 aufrüsten*

in Holland? Warum haben die dann so komische Uhrzeiten 

Heute morgen um 8:40 eine E-Mail über eine neue Antwort bekommen. Im System steht als Zeit 10/21/2014 2:40:39 PM


----------

